# Comment bloquer une connexion sortante



## fioenz (1 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Sans passer par little snitch, y a t-il au autre moyen pour bloquer des connexions sortantes avec un macbook pro retina sous Yosemite ?

Si oui comment procéder SVP

Cordialement
F.


----------



## Larme (1 Décembre 2014)

Si tu sais vers quoi exactement cela pointe et que tu ne le souhaites pas, tu peux toujours rajouter un truc dans le fichier _hosts_ (en redirigeant vers 127.0.0.0)


----------



## fioenz (3 Décembre 2014)

Merci pour ta réponse, mais je ne sais pas exactement comment procéder pour faire ce genre de chose.. Et "Little Snitch" tout en anglais bof... ^^


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Décembre 2014)

+1 pour le fichier host

Tu peux utiliser gasmask pour le manipuler le fichier hosts en toute quiétude.

Que souhaites-tu bloquer ?


----------



## Sly54 (3 Décembre 2014)

fioenz a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse, mais je ne sais pas exactement comment procéder pour faire ce genre de chose.. Et "Little Snitch" tout en anglais bof... ^^


Pourtant, LS permet de bloquer "simplement" les connections. Il faut quand même un peu de temps au début pour bien le configurer.


----------



## fioenz (3 Décembre 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> Pourtant, LS permet de bloquer "simplement" les connections. Il faut quand même un peu de temps au début pour bien le configurer.



J'ai essayé mais ne sait pas faire... Comment fais-tu pour bloquer avec LS ?
Et niveau configuration c'est compliqué ?

Merci

Cordialement


----------



## Sly54 (3 Décembre 2014)

fioenz a dit:


> J'ai essayé mais ne sait pas faire... Comment fais-tu pour bloquer avec LS ?
> Et niveau configuration c'est compliqué ?


Tu cliques sur _Deny_. Tu peux bloquer "until quit" ou "forever". C'est sûr que c'est bien de comprendre un peu l'anglais 





fioenz a dit:


> Et niveau configuration c'est compliqué ?


http://www.osxfacile.com/snitch.html

Disons que ça prend un peu de temps : la 1e semaine tu vas être assailli de messages de LS te demandant quoi faire. Ce qui est le reflet de toutes les connections sortantes de ta machine que tu ne vois pas. Donc tu prends ton temps, tu acceptes ou tu refuses, momentanément ou de façon permanente et au bout d'une / deux semaines tu n'auras plus beaucoup de demandes.

Après, tu peux désactiver momentanément LS (par ex. si tu joues en réseau WoW / DIII / etc.). Puis le réactiver.


----------



## fioenz (4 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour,

Désolé de répondre si tard, et merci pour vos réponses...

Si j'utilise comme vous le préconisez LS, en version d'essai pour le moment, est-ce qu'une fois cette période écoulée et non renouvelé de ma part je perds toutes les actions faites ?

Merci

Cordialement
F.


----------



## Locke (4 Décembre 2014)

fioenz a dit:


> ...Si j'utilise comme vous le préconisez LS, en version d'essai pour le moment, est-ce qu'une fois cette période écoulée et non renouvelé de ma part je perds toutes les actions faites ?...



La version démo n'est active que 4 heures, tu auras vite compris.


----------



## fioenz (4 Décembre 2014)

Oui j'aurai vite compris certes, mais est-ce qu'une fois la licence plus valide les blocages seront toujours actifs ou pas ?

En revanche je pense que si je désinstalle L.S les blocages ne seront plus actifs (à moins que je me trompe...)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h17 ----------

Quelle est la bonne version L.S pour Yosemite ?

Merci


----------



## Sly54 (5 Décembre 2014)

J'ai l'impression que la version démo est pour 30 jours : _"The Network Monitor expires after 30 days."_

http://www.obdev.at/products/littlesnitch/download.html

Par ailleurs, Runs on OS X Mountain Lion (10.8) *and later.*


----------



## fioenz (5 Décembre 2014)

Merci pour ta réponse je vais regarder...

Truc bizarre, j'ai téléchargé la version d'essai L.S, j'ai réussi à bloquer les connexions sortantes du programme en question tout était OK...

Ensuite j'ai désinsttallé L.S, et le programme en question fonctionne toujours correctement (du moins les connexions sortantes sont apparemment toujours bloquées je pense...)

Comment se fait-il ?

Merci

Cordialement


----------



## Sly54 (5 Décembre 2014)

J'imagine que désinstaller LS supprime les règles. Mais je n'ai pas testé


----------



## fioenz (5 Décembre 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> J'imagine que désinstaller LS supprime les règles. Mais je n'ai pas testé



Normalement oui je pense aussi, mais là.. mystère..


----------



## KalouiZBack (21 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour,

Pour l'avoir utilisé régulièrement, Little S en version démo fonctionne 30 jours mais s'arrête toutes les 3 heures avec un message surgissant qui vous rappelle que vous utilisez une version "démo" qu'il faut relancer au bout de 3 heures.
On peut à ce moment là clicker sur "relancer" - "enregistrer" - "acheter" d'après ce que je me souviens.

Quand on dés-installe LS avec l'appli LS, il ne faut pas oublier de virer le dossier OBDEV* et les préférences car tout ne se dés-installe pas.
Le fichier des prefs par exemple reste avec les réglages et les autorisations mais sans que ces prefs fonctionnent bien entendu.
Après chaque modification, il faut redémarrer le mac pour qu'elle soit prise en compte. Sauf bien sur si c'est une règle qu'on modifie dans LS pendant qu'il tourne.
Enfin il y a plusieurs applis dans LS: LS agent, LS configuration, qu'on retrouve dans le moniteur.
A chaque nouvelle version, l'organisation des éléments du paquet change semble t-il. Mais les règles suivent bien les mises à jour heureusement car la 1è semaine on ne fait que répondre aux demandes d'autorisations.

Avec LS, le seul problème c'est de savoir ce qu'on autorise ou pas.
Dans le feu de l'action, ne pas hésiter à vérifier l'IP de la machine à laquelle on doit autoriser ou pas l'accès.
C'est une fois encore l'utilisateur qui est le maillon faible !


----------



## fioenz (21 Décembre 2014)

Merci pour ton explication soignée que j'apprécie..

Je confirme qu'une fois avoir bloqué les connexions sortantes d'un problème, j'ai supprimé LS avec l'application "AppCleaner", et les connexions sortantes du fameux programmes en question sont toujours bloquées, ce que j'apprécie


----------

